# Gas Hut



## Murphy081 (3 May 2004)

Im going to the gas hut pretty soon for the first time, can anyone tell me what its like and if theres anything i can do to make sure i dont get all f^%$ed up???


----------



## AlphaCharlie (3 May 2004)

I just went like... less than I day ago.

Don‘t sweat it, it‘s not bad at ALL.

You go in 3 times. First, full MOPP, mask on and all that jazz. You do a bit of PT to check seals. Second, you go in full MOPP and drink from your canteen. Third you go in MOPP3 and you must put your mask on inside.

I got like half a breath of the gas and it tingles and kinda burns but nothing major. I sneezed a few times and that‘s about it.


----------



## mattoigta (3 May 2004)

My only suggestion is not to be a tough guy by walking in taking huge breaths.


----------



## Pikache (3 May 2004)

Don‘t panic, remember your drills and trust your equipment. It works.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (3 May 2004)

A nice side effect of the PT is that it causes your face to be nice and sweaty with moisture when you walk into the hut for the masking drill, which reacts great with CS gas   :evil:


----------



## chrisf (3 May 2004)

> Originally posted by Murphy:
> [qb] Im going to the gas hut pretty soon for the first time, can anyone tell me what its like and if theres anything i can do to make sure i dont get all f^%$ed up??? [/qb]


Don‘t panic... really... that‘s about it...

Remember your training, think calmly, and remember the fact that it‘s over after a few minutes. That‘s it.


----------



## chrisf (3 May 2004)

Oh, and for specific information on the gas hut you‘re probably doing, if it‘s at Pussey‘s Hill, unless they set up mod to do it in, it‘s basically a baby barn with two doors... if you‘re having any trouble your instructor will turf you out the back door good and quick.


----------



## scm77 (3 May 2004)

Gas Hut, I thought this thread was going to be about Taco Bell.  Ba Dum Bum, thank you I‘m here all day.


----------



## IceHawk (4 May 2004)

mmm CS....it tastes kinda spicey...and so does taco bell depending on what you get I suppose.  It‘s not that bad, mind you I did it a few years ago so...but I do remember that the Sgt. doing the gasing didn‘t even bother putting on his mask in the end hahaha.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 May 2004)

Make sure you clean your hands before taking a piss. there are someplaces you don‘t want to get gas residue on, trust me, I know!


----------



## willy (4 May 2004)

Let me assure you that it is "that bad" if a reasonable dose is given.  Most of the time they don‘t put too much in the pan when gassing recruits, because there is no advantage to killing them all.


----------



## Danjanou (4 May 2004)

Hey Colin, I think we can place your comment under the WAAAY TOO MUCH INFORMATION THERE BUD.   

Ah Pussey Hill range that takes me back. ATC during blueberry season really slowed down the section and platoon quick attacks.

Murphy welcome to the board by the way, nice Avatar bud. I can‘t see them using the old wooden range shacks as a gas hut that is unless someone has built new buildings there. We used to use them as barracks. Probably use a modular tent.

Are you sure that‘s where they‘re taking you. We used to use an old abandoned US gun emplacement outside St John‘s (White hills IIRC) for both Gas training and FIBUA (or MOUT or FISH or whatever we‘re calling it this week).


----------



## chrisf (4 May 2004)

White Hills still gets used for training sometimes, but most of the area is pretty toxic.

The shack that you used as a barracks is likely the one that‘s still up there. It‘s still generally used as a barracks/CP.

They‘ve also built a rather large garage like building, and there‘s a small baby barn type structure on site used as a gas hut.

There‘s also a lovely rapelling tower on site that 56 Field Engineers built.


----------



## chrisf (4 May 2004)

And in case you‘re wondering, aside from the out-houses and poles for the linesmen, there‘s still no structures at Emerald Vale.


----------



## Murphy081 (4 May 2004)

thanks for the tips guys. and yes i will be doin it at pussey hills.


----------



## Armymedic (4 May 2004)

You guys are just too funny...

I was just going to tell him to breathe deep.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (4 May 2004)

Just remember, you‘ll be fine as long as you don‘t be afraid...  The CS smells fear, and it doesn‘t like it.


----------



## Bert (4 May 2004)

Remember 3 things:

When you smell/detect gas...
1. SHUT YOUR EYES;
2. HOLD YOUR BREATH;
3. GET YOUR MASK ON AS SOON AS YOU CAN.

Everything else is just gravy.


----------



## Korus (4 May 2004)

And you‘ll have a great time reminiscing about the gas hut later on..

At least I do, I thought it was fun..


----------



## chrisf (4 May 2004)

> Originally posted by Kirkpatrick:
> [qb] Just remember, you‘ll be fine as long as you don‘t be afraid...  The CS smells fear, and it doesn‘t like it.     [/qb]


No... it smells sweat... and it doesn‘t like *that*


"Couldn‘t you have just turned the heat up a little?"
"No, it had to be terror sweat!"


----------



## chrisf (4 May 2004)

Little tip... if there‘s any snow left on the ground, rub it on your face before you go into the hut, it‘ll cool the burn. 

{After writing that, I felt a change of conscience... CS gas reacts with water to MAKE the burn... don‘t listen to my above advice)


----------



## Gayson (5 May 2004)

1 important tip.  During the decontamination drill where you take the mask off in the gas filled room, don‘t do what I did, hold your mask upside down.

It will fill with the CS gas and give you a nasty surprise when you put the mask back on.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (5 May 2004)

Yes, make sure your mask is placed in your respirator carrier the way you were taught, as you will be fumbling for it with your eyes clamped shut.

Even if you get a little bit of CS in the eyes, you still should make it through ok. 


Also, depending on if you are in with other recruits, if during the drinking stage (or at any time) you see buddy needs a hand, help him/her out, whether its to connect their canteen properly or get their hood done up.


----------



## Spr.Earl (5 May 2004)

Just remember what you have been taught and stay calm don‘t panic.
Panic is how you end up getting gassed.

Also WASH ALL YOUR KIT AFTER with soapy water because if you don‘t you will be crying and sniffling for day‘s to come because the gas get‘s into your uniform,boot‘s etc.

Have fun.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 May 2004)

You all miss the point. The idea behind the gas shack is to instill confidence and PROVE to you you kit works. Nothing more, nothing less. Drills can be done in or out. When done properly, you know it works, but in the shack it proves it.


----------



## Old Cent Hand (5 May 2004)

The Gas Hut , apply what you have been taught , and check your mask . The Gas Hut instills confidence in yourself and your gear.


----------



## chrisf (5 May 2004)

Slightly off topic to this thread, but this is the only photo that I could find of the range shacks at Pussey‘s hill... 

  http://army.ca/cgi-bin/album.pl?photo=Training/Morning_At_Pusseys_Hill.jpg  

To the right is the range shacks Danjanou was probably talking about, in the centre is the out house, about 5 metres to the left of that is the gas hut.


----------



## Danjanou (5 May 2004)

Ah memories, thanks bro. The last time I saw it at that time of day from that angle was just before we put a pl sized raid (QL3 Inf crse final ex) after coming over the "500" Ther ewere 2 platoons of SYEP sleeping in the shacks who were NOT impressed by our wake up call.

BTW the nice little round hole in the ceiling from when the numpty was demonstrating the use of the para flare still there?


----------



## chrisf (5 May 2004)

I don‘t believe there‘s a hole in the ceiling any more...

Was the water soluble paint that‘s on the floor now there in your time as well? Not sure what they were thinking when they used that...


----------



## stukirkpatrick (5 May 2004)

> there in your time as well?


Better rephrase that, you might make him feel old


----------



## Danjanou (5 May 2004)

Paint? the place didn‘t even have a floor back then. And what‘s this rumour I hear that they have indoor pluming on the "Rock" these days?


----------



## chrisf (5 May 2004)

I‘ve heard the same rumor.


----------



## newrecruit (28 Jun 2007)

Make sure the gas mask fits properly. I had a bad time in a gas hut. The straps on my mask were too lose and I didn't even realise that. When we did Jumping Jacks the mask started to move on my face. And that's when the CS gas started to leak inside. There will be no time to fix it inside the gas hut.


----------



## alfie (28 Jun 2007)

1. Shave nice & close. 
2. Practice saying your name rank and sin # without taking a breath.  
3. Hope for a cold rainy day.


----------



## PO2FinClk (28 Jun 2007)

newrecruit, you do realise you replied to a post which is over 3 years old right?


----------

